# Violin Mantis Diary



## Morpheus uk (Jun 26, 2009)

I really need to be posting photo`s on here a lot more often, so i`ll start with an up to date diary of my violin mantids  

Got them in May this year at the BTS.





































The females moulted twice while the male hasnt moulted at all yet, the females now sub adult the males pre sub i think.

I`ll get some more photo`s up of the newly moulted sub adult female when i can


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 26, 2009)

Forgot some photos  

These are some photo`s of the male i think.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2009)

Way to go, Morpheus!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 27, 2009)

son of a ###### i want those beautiful bastards so bad!!! lol i so want to know about your species too, i hope you keep this updated often!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice! My 2nd attempt at this species should be hatching in 1-2 weeks. I have two *large *ooths. B)


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice pics, Morph! They are a beautiful species.  Best of luck with them!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

Heres a photo of the female at sub adult  






Never thought i would get one of the cool looking dark morphs


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful shot, that one!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks  

Heres a couple of photo`s of the male i took the other day.











And heres some more photo`s of him from yesterday after he moulted  
















And heres a couple more of the female, can anyone confirm she is sub adult?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 29, 2009)

I want to to think she has one more, but I havn't had sub adults in a while. Don't hold me to it.  How many cm is she? My adults ranged from 7-9 cm.


----------



## Lizard (Jun 29, 2009)

Beautiful pictures ,

I wish I had a camera like yours.

Beautiful species to.

Greetings.


----------



## Gurd (Jun 30, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> And heres a couple more of the female, can anyone confirm she is sub adult?


Not your best wing bud pics mate  

Are they overlapping can't really tell?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys  

Yeah i know Craig lol

My camera was seriously working against me that day, its a Samsung NV3 by the way Collard Lizard  

They are just touching, which in other mantids i know means pre sub adult, but the strange shape of these has kinda thrown me off a bit


----------



## Pelle (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice pics!  

Here are some photo when my females were subadult


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 30, 2009)

Far nicer pics Pelle  

Looking at that then my female is pre sub  

My females wing buds dont stretch across down to the leggs like your ones :/

Anyway something thats been worrying me, do violin mantids occasionally go off their food?

My female hasnt eaten since her moult and shes scared of the single blue bottle in there &lt;_&lt;


----------



## spawn (Jul 1, 2009)

Aside from Tier, how many lines of Violins are there in you ROPE??


----------



## Gurd (Jul 2, 2009)

spawn said:


> Aside from Tier, how many lines of Violins are there in you ROPE??


I was told when I got mine 3 generations ago they were from wild stock so as long as I was informed right that is 2, that I know about I would guess there is more tho


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 6, 2009)

I still wonder how you get them dark brown morphs - I want one so badly...


----------

